# Mongoose Salvo Comp Mountain Bike 2015 - Reviews?



## whitingdan (29 Feb 2016)

Hi 
Can any one help me please I'm looking at buying mongoose salvo comp mountain bike 2015 
But been trying to find reviews on it and can't find any. 
So if anyone got one or knows any think about this bike good and bad bits would be very helpful 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Crackle (29 Feb 2016)

Is it this one?

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Mongoose-Salvo-Comp-Mountain-Bike-2015-Full-Suspension-MTB_73812.htm

or the 29er model


----------



## Crackle (29 Feb 2016)

Either way it doesn't get a good review

http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/27-5-full-suspension-bikes/mongoose-salvo-comp-2015-review

pretty heavy at 15Kg too.

I see Pauls cycles has got one in Small for 550ish.

you'd be better off with something else for similar money, like a Boardman Team FS.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (1 Mar 2016)

A Rockrider from Decathlon would serve you well,and give you bang for your buck.
Mongoose tend to be split down the middle,you can pay through the nose and get a really cracking bike,or you can go with their budget bikes and get an uninspiring build and ride.
Their 80' s BMX's however


----------

